# Phaeton Cupholder Extension



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Cupholder Extension*

I saw a Phaeton in the piazza in front of the factory with these little 'extensions' in the cupholder. It was a W12 Phaeton (a real one - I checked the front brakes), and I guess if you are travelling at high speeds on the autobahn, and you have to hit the brakes, these little extensions are just what you need to prevent your water bottle from tipping over.
Anyway - I thought this was an excellent idea, worth sharing. I presume the owner of the car (it had an Austrian licence plate) made them, they are not a VW part.
*Phaeton Cupholder Extension*


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael, 
Find out who makes them! You could make a tidy sum selling them! 
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_ ...You could make a tidy sum selling them! 

That is possible, but it is totally contrary to the spirit of how I think we should run our forum. I think everyone will have the most fun when information is freely and openly given between us, and no-one is pursuing anything for their own economic gain. We already spend enough of our waking life doing that, it is called 'work'.








What would be great is if we have a Phaeton owner here who is a mechanical engineer, or perhaps works in a metal fabrication facility, who could measure the inner diameter of the cup holders, select a very light aluminum alloy, and tell us the recommended specifications for getting these things fabricated. That way, we could have them made locally, one at a time.
Or... perhaps VW might want to make the same thing out of plastic, and use it as a dealer premium - something that the dealers could give away at no charge, as a customer gift. If it was made out of light plastic, I doubt the cost of manufacturing would be more than 25¢ per unit. Even if we have to take a drawing to a machine shop and have them made 'one off' from extruded aluminum, I am sure it would not cost more than $10 each to have them made - one by one.
Michael


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Looks like stock aluminum extrusion cut to length and sanded. http://www.thomasnet.com/nsear...ext=1


_Modified by bobm at 12:27 AM 5-24-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bobm)*

Bob, are you familiar with that industry? Would you be able to recommend an appropriate alloy?
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

To cop a line from a Turbo New Bettle ad: Pure Phaetonium!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

While I like the subtle effect of the brushed Al, As the rest of the console area is Chrome, I think That I will go for a Chrome extension. Also I think I would like to take into account my favorite "Dasanti' water bottle so I can have a snug fit and be able to cut the height down a little. 
OK ! there is my customizing thoughts.
Feedback please before I go get some tubing>
PS. I am thinking of Hard Copper, followed by a Nickle and then Chrome plate, on rounded edge at the top lip to complement the cup holder ring.
GripperDon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Well - let's try and keep the design pragmatic.
An aluminum alloy is fairly soft, and we want the material to be fairly soft, otherwise we have a higher risk of scratching and scuffing the wood and chrome trim on the car itself. In other words, we want the cupholder extension to be the thing that suffers if there is any conflict between the materials.
It also needs to be as lightweight as possible, and not present a safety hazard in the vehicle.
My feedback: I think the person who made the original item shown in the photo above got it right the first time - a piece of light aluminum tubing, with the two ends sanded smooth. Functional, safe, and simple.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (bobm)*

Starbucks makes a few custom mugs that might fit. This one appears to come apart in the middle - the bottom half should be a good starting point to make a water bottle holder and you wouldn't have to start from scratch.








It's also insulated.


_Modified by Paldi at 11:51 PM 5-23-2005_


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Cupholder Extension (PanEuropean)*

A pillow! Our cars have got to have the most comfortable seats made and someone is using a pillow on them? There's got to be a interior design engineer somewhere with a raised blood pressure reading and he/she doesn't know why ...


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

3 & 3/32" Outside diameter and 3 & 1/2" Tall. To be match fitted for custom installation. 
After due consideration I am sticking with Copper as it possess a combination of characteristics I desire:
1. Easily machinable
2. Readily takes a fine polish to a mirror surface.
3. Electroplates very well, adhesion Nickle followed by Chromium in the excellent Category.
4. Good density, no feeling of flimsiness.
5. Readily deformable in a collision so as not to cause any hazard. 
All in all a most suitable design which will be worthy of the vehicle.
I'll post picture when they are in place.
GripperDon


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Cupholder Extension (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I saw a Phaeton in the piazza in front of the factory with these little 'extensions' in the cupholder. It was a W12 Phaeton (a real one - I checked the front brakes), and I guess if you are travelling at high speeds on the autobahn, and you have to hit the brakes, these little extensions are just what you need to prevent your water bottle from tipping over.
Anyway - I thought this was an excellent idea, worth sharing. I presume the owner of the car (it had an Austrian licence plate) made them, they are not a VW part.
*Phaeton Cupholder Extension*


I thought Germans did not like cup holder's!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cupholder Extension (rmg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmg2* »_I thought Germans did not like cup holder's!

Don't laugh, you are quite correct. It is very uncommon to see people eating or drinking in cars here. I don't think I have ever seen anyone drinking a cup of coffee, or eating food in a car during all the years I have been in Europe. If people go to a McDonald's drive-through, everything they purchase stays in the bag until they arrive back home.
But, the idea of having a bottle of water with you on a long trip is catching on in popularity. Hence Mr. Hunt's story to us at the GTG, about the need to have different cupholder specifications in Europe and North America. The small diameter cupholders on the Phaeton are more than big enough for a water bottle, but not big enough for a 'Big Gulp', or other large paper cup. All this driver has done is adapt his cupholder for high speed driving - or, to be more precise, high speed braking.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_3 & 3/32" Outside diameter and 3 & 1/2" Tall. To be match fitted for custom installation. 
After due consideration I am sticking with Copper as it possess a combination of characteristics I desire:
1. Easily machinable
2. Readily takes a fine polish to a mirror surface.
3. Electroplates very well, adhesion Nickle followed by Chromium in the excellent Category.
4. Good density, no feeling of flimsiness.
5. Readily deformable in a collision so as not to cause any hazard. 
All in all a most suitable design which will be worthy of the vehicle.
I'll post picture when they are in place. 

Hi Don:
Great idea, and great write-up. I'm really looking forward to seeing the results of your efforts. Do you think it will be possible to get copper pipe from stock in the 3 & 3/32 inch OD size? 
Michael


----------



## atlantaallen2 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Cupholder Extension (PanEuropean)*

Interestingly enough the cup holders are one of the few design weaknesses I have found in my Phaeton.
I rarely drink in the car, but the other day I was out on a business call, driving down a slight hill with a can of soda in the cup holder. Towards the bottom of the hill, I proceeded to turn right at the intersection, a down hill right hand turn. As I did, the can of soda promptly came out of the cup holder and all over my slacks. I went home to change and study how this had happened. 
I found that you can turn over a can easily. Just put one in the cup holder and push it over with your hand. The cup holders are too shallow for a lot of containers or beveredges.
Since then, when going out to dinner with friends, I have been very reluctant to place a cocktail in my usual "go cup" for fear of my spilling the drink.
I have found, however, leaded glass or crystal cocktail glasses with thick,heavy bases seem to work just fine in the cup holder
The moral is that if don't want to add this contraption to your Phaeton, at least use some fine glassware when having a cocktail on your way to dinner.
Allen 


_Modified by atlantaallen2 at 8:54 AM 5-24-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thank You, I will try and do a good job. As to size availability I don't know yet but will advise.
Don


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
If you get a pattern of these going, I'll buy ONE from you as Phaetonchix gave me a cell phone holder for my other cupholder that I just love!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Will the cup holder extensions have "slots" to allow the folding grips to hold the bottle or can at the bottom, or will these grips be used to hold the extension tubing in place - leaving the bottle or can relatively unrestrained? See photo of the gripping device below.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Doctor Dave,
I think the cellphone holder/cup holder insert I gave you is a discontinued accessory. I bought 4 or 5 of them at a dealer in NY state...cost $5-7 each. Check with your local parts department, they were in the Fall 2004 VW Driver magazine.
~PC


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

You won't believe this but my son had to do an "invention" project in school a couple of weeks ago and guess what?. We recreated that cell phone holder using a fast food restaurant cup and placed a McDonalds pie box in the middle of it to represent the space needed for a cell phone, and surrounded that with spray foam filler material (that stuff that expands to fill gaps and holes around the house). It worked!!!


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_You won't believe this but my son had to do an "invention" project in school a couple of weeks ago and guess what?. We recreated that cell phone holder using a fast food restaurant cup and placed a McDonalds pie box in the middle of it to represent the space needed for a cell phone, and surrounded that with spray foam filler material (that stuff that expands to fill gaps and holes around the house). It worked!!!

Did he get an A on the project? Did you let him drive the Phaeton to Grade 7 'Show and Tell' so he could properly demonstrate the application of his invention?







Most important of all - did he slap a patent on it?
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:24 PM 5-24-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Will the cup holder extensions have "slots" to allow the folding grips to hold the bottle or can at the bottom, or will these grips be used to hold the extension tubing in place - leaving the bottle or can relatively unrestrained? 

My guess is that you really won't need those three little tangs to hold the beverage container, if you have an extension collar similar to the one shown at the top of this thread installed in the cupholder.
The extension collar would only be suitable for holding tall, narrow bottles, such as half liter (16 ounce) water bottles or half liter Coke bottles. Considering that the collar would come up to past the halfway point of the bottle, and that the bottle doesn't have all that much room to move around in the collar (inside diameter is about 3 inches), I don't see any need to allow for the tangs. In fact, it might just be a PITA to have them still there - they would grip the bottom of the bottle, but not the top, which means that the top is going to be free to move in any case. All they would do is make the bottle difficult to insert and remove.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Yes!! He did get an "A". He is now out of school for the summer


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_3 & 3/32" Outside diameter and 3 & 1/2" Tall. To be match fitted for custom installation. 
I'll post picture when they are in place.
GripperDon









I am wondering if the above measurement is the precise size (3.09375") or if this was measured with a ruler and is only an approximation? If someone has access to dial calipers and a Phaeton, I am wondering if they can confirm the measurement. 
The reason why I ask is that I am looking at having these made for the Touareg cupholders and if the size is the same as one of the Touareg cupholders, the synergy would add a bit more to the marketplace. 
Unfortunately, Gripper Don's measurement is currently SMALLER than either Touareg cupholder.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I'll do it this time with a caliper.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Thanks Don. I would appreciate the info as soon as you can get it. I have priced drawn aluminum tube and this could be a very expensive project due to the high minimum material cost. If the Phaeton has the same size as the Touareg smaller cupholder, this could help with sales a little.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just a question: Does the cup holder extension provide any more utility? It certainly is not very attractive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_Just a question: Does the cup holder extension provide any more utility? It certainly is not very attractive.

I guess you've never had a cup tip over because the cupholders are too shallow for the tall item you have in the cupholder. 
Yes, they would allow you to place nearly any tall cup or bottle in the cupholder without worrying about it tipping over.
There have been several Touareg owners who have had tall cups of soda spill on their center console under braking. The soda has shorted out circuit boards that are in the shift mechanism. No doubt the Phaeton would suffer the same fate if this happened.
The other option I was considering was extruded black (or clear) plastic tube. But I don't know any extruding companies.


_Modified by spockcat at 10:25 AM 7-27-2005_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_Just a question: Does the cup holder extension provide any more utility? It certainly is not very attractive.

Yes it does... I made one from an aluminum cylinder sometime around Christmas... I would send a picture of it, however, it is in a garage in FL right now..
It keeps taller items from tipping over - for example, a 20 oz. diet coke bottle or a water bottle won't fall out when cornering....


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

I've had nearly empty tall coke plastic bottles "pop" out to the cup holders. The spring loaded fingers seem to want to expel them.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

82.5 to 82.6 mm ID Very close to 3.25inch. Not a common outside diameter. All I know of is cast Iron and PVC waste drain pipe.

_Modified by GripperDon at 5:11 PM 7-27-2005_


_Modified by GripperDon at 5:58 PM 7-27-2005_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
There have been several Touareg owners who have had tall cups of soda spill on their center console under braking. The soda has shorted out circuit boards that are in the shift mechanism. No doubt the Phaeton would suffer the same fate if this happened.


Whe I have had Toureg loaners, yes I have had tips, but the holders are not very grippy, and are a little shallow. I have never had that problem in my Phaeton with the same cups (44 oz cups from Speedway!)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_82.5 to 82.6 mm ID Very close to 3.25inch. Not a common outside diameter. All I know of is cast Iron and PVC waste drain pipe.

_Modified by GripperDon at 5:11 PM 7-27-2005_

_Modified by GripperDon at 5:58 PM 7-27-2005_

Thanks for the measurement. Figures it is larger than the Touareg small cupholder and smaller than the Touareg large cupholder. 
As you say, this is an odd size for pipe. I've priced aluminum extruded tube and extruded plastic pipe. The killer is the minimum order size would lead to 500 to 700 pieces of "inventory", and I don't see that as a reasonable sales target.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

My problem is that I used two "Belkin" cup holders one for the XM Sat and one for the Ipod, so I am staching my drinks in the rear holder that gets the AC air that is shooting toward the rear seat. The cooling is good and the location not that bad.
Anyway, is has reduced my interest a bunch.


----------



## hansw (Feb 12, 2014)

*Cupholder extension solution*

As a new member this forum is very useful, thanks for all the tips and info. 
I also want to share an idea I had (because of this post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2004751-Phaeton-Cupholder-Extension&highlight=cupholder )
It's also my experience that the use of the cupholder for a water bottle is (a little) frustrating. The bottle is flying everywhere when going through corners and breaking. Not usable. 

My solution: using a piece of an appropriate (bigger) plastic bottle as a cupholder extension

1. Find a suitable bigger plastic bottle, the plastic should be fairly inflexible.
A diameter of 8 cm (3.1 inch) is perfect, which I found easily (to my surprise) with this bottle:











2. Cut the top and the bottom of.
(if the diameter is bigger cut it vertically and adjust the diameter)











3. It's hardly noticeable when in the cupholder.











4. No more flying bottles.











I hope it's useful.

Regards,
Hans


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Hans,

Thanks for a creative first post! Welcome!

I do get frustrated that CocaCola bottles wobble out onto the floor under the brake pedal. Now all we need is to have your gadget machined up in billet aluminium! Transparent, of course... 

Thanks for a great suggestion.

Chris


----------

